
Ask HN: What ergonomic office chair would you recommend? - hekker
I am 2 meter (6.56 feet) tall and having some back problems because of sitting for long periods of time at a computer screen. What office chair would you recommend? Price is not that much of a deal, I value my health more than that.
======
remyp
I bit the bullet and got an Aeron with attachable head rest. My wife thought I
was nuts for spending that much on a chair, but it's completely worth it since
I work from home.

~~~
ruraljuror
I'm not sure if I had the same model but my work provided these before we
moved offices. Now I have a different chair but really prefer the Aeron. They
are great.

I have wanted to try the steelcase think chair.

I would also add that posture and exercise (strength training) will go a long
way in cutting down on pain.

------
j2bax
Our office has been using the Lorell Exec High-Back for the last couple years
and so far we've had no complaints. Before we got these, we had a lot of
complaints... Price is very reasonable at $155.00 shipped from Amazon if you
have Prime. [http://www.amazon.com/Lorell-High-Back-Swivel-
Chair-x28-1/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Lorell-High-Back-Swivel-
Chair-x28-1/dp/B0074GX2YE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1454106378&sr=8-1&keywords=lorell+chair)

~~~
j2bax
Correction. Apparently they've changed the models a little bit and this is the
actual model with all the adjust-ability that our office loves.
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q5XTE8?keywords=lorell&...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q5XTE8?keywords=lorell&qid=1454339664&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3)

------
eitally
I'm currently using one of these:
[http://officemaster.com/products/index.php?view=product&sid=...](http://officemaster.com/products/index.php?view=product&sid=159)

It's definitely best suited for tall users (if you're not over about 6'3" you
will NOT be comfortable) and is both taller and has a deeper seat than most
chairs.

------
lewisgodowski
I have a Steelcase Think at work and love it. I'm also ~2 meters tall and
haven't had any issues with it (I make sure to stand up/stretch/briefly walk
around fairly often, but I think that should be done regardless of the comfort
of your chair).

------
gt565k
Check out the DX racer chairs

[http://www.dxracer.com/](http://www.dxracer.com/)

Price is not very low, but you get what you pay for!

I really like the lower back support on some of the chairs.

------
wmeredith
I had a Steelcase Leap at my old agency job. I miss it dearly.

~~~
gkop
Indeed, the Aeron feels like an utter toy compared to the Steelcase.

